# Treatment for Fungal Infection



## Raghuvnr (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello,

I am pigeon fancier from Bangalore, India. I am currently facing health issues with my pigeons. 10 days back my pigeons were having digestion problem and they were vomiting food. They lost weight, their poop was sticky green and some of them even had a breathing problem and they were breathing with opened mouth. I contacted veterinarian over the phone due to countrywide lockdown and it was diagnosed as a fungal infection. So I started giving them ACV and probiotics as I couldn't get any medicines. After 3-4 days birds recovered and I continued to administer ACV and probiotics for a week. 

Now after 3 days, I am seeing that some of the birds have nasal discharge and breathing with mouth opened. Not sure whether this is due to fungal infection infecting their respiratory system or normal cold. Birds are reluctant to fly and after just a few minutes of flying, they land with their mouth wide open. 

Please advise.

Raghu


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Raghu I don't have any practical advice for you I'm afraid but I know there are many people on this site that certainly do that can help you just want to wish you all the best with your birds and hope they recover soon


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Raghu, welcome to PT.

The symptoms could make think about yeasts in the respiratory system. 

You can find here many helpful information about symptoms, treatment, etc:

https://www.petcoach.co/article/candidiasis-in-birds-signs-treatment-and-prevention-of-yeas/

https://www.beautyofbirds.com/candida.html

When my pigeon Caterina got yeasts I treated her with nystatin 100.000 Ul/ml but I know that in lockdown it could be complicated get medications and anything else. Here you can buy it in any pharmacy, it's for humans and it's needed a prescription. 

Have you checked the mouth/throat with a flashlight? Have you noticed something? Any bad smell? Does the neck look swollen?
If you notice any whitish material/plaques and you have on hand Betadine 10% you can apply it topically: you have to dip a Q-tip in it (the cotton bud must be not too dry or too wet/impregnated ) and apply it inside his mouth/throat like if you were "painting" it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you checked inside their beaks and way back into the throat for any white spots or yellowish growths? White spots are an indicator of a yeast problem and yellowish growths a sign of canker. It's sometimes difficult to distinguish between the 2.

Yeast can be treated with Nystatin (anti-fungal) that you will get from a human drugstore. Pigeons need 30 000 units per 100 gram birdweight twice daily. Nystatin works best on an empty crop, so you will have to treat each bird seperately and then wait half an hour to an hour before you put down their food. You will need to do the same in the afternoon. It does not get absorbed into their system, but needs to get in contact with the yeast to destroy it. Treat for 7 - 10 days.

For canker you can use metronidazole that you will also get from a pharmacy. An adult pigeon will get 50 mg once daily. Also treat for 7 - 10 days, or until the yellowish growths disappear.

Natural products to use for yeast will be: garlic, turmeric and cinnamon. Although this won't cure a fungal disease, but will help built your pigeons immunity.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The acv in the water also very important. That should form part of their diet. Should be given 2 or 3 times a week, even if they are healthy. This will prevent diseases. Right now you can give them acv water every day as well as the probiotics.

Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## Raghuvnr (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you Marina and Colombina. I checked the mouth and I didn't find any bad smell nor swelling as such. Yes, will continue to administer ACV and Probiotics. Keep you all posted


----------

